# Review: Crosman Ammo Belt Pouch



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazon product link: Crosman Airgun Ammo Pouch, Holds 500 Pellets
Amazon review title: "Handy for slingshot ammo too"
Approximate price: $6 USD










Here's a copy of my amazon review:



Darb said:


> Product: Crosman Airgun Ammo Belt Pouch
> Rating: 4 of 5 stars (good)
> 
> Although billed as being designed for .177 airgun pellets, this is a pretty decent all purpose ammo pouch. In my case, I use it to hold slingshot ammo ... most commonly 3/8" unpolished chromium steel ball bearings (which, as of this writing, cost me about $1.50/lb, or roughly 128 count). The pouch is able to comfortably hold about 15 oz (by weight) of 3/8" steel shot, or roughly 120 rounds, and still be able to stay closed, without dumping.
> ...


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks good!

Just this afternoon, I ordered myself one of these to try as a slingshot ammo pouch:

https://www.gunparts...=102920&catid=0

For only $2, you can't go terribly wrong. If you call the order line and press the telephone button to "place an order", a recording will come on (before you get to a live person) telling you the "code of the day". Then hang up, order your stuff from the web, and enter that code at checkout. You get free shipping (up to a max of $5 - you have to pay the different if shipping is greater than $5). These guys ship FAST too! A very good outfit to deal with.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have one. I like it.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

UPDATE: after some extended use, I'm not as keen on the flapless open-top compartment design ... the lack of a top flap means you cant bend or lean without the pouch dumping. It would benefit from a top flap that could be tucked behind the pouch if you want it to stay open. Also, the velcro is a bit weak, and heavier ammo (1/2"+ steel) causes the pouch to pull the velcro open and hang agape. Also, some of the stitching is already fraying, indicating a need for stronger thread and a more resilient seam pattern.

It's a very handy pouch, and far better than stuffing ammo in one's pant pocket, but there's definitely room improvement.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

The pouch I ordered reached my mailbox today.

https://www.gunparts...=102920&catid=0

It looks like it's going to work very well for slingshot ammo. Well made and in good shape. However, it does smell like World War II - mud, sweat and blood with burnt gunpowder and gun oil thrown in. Has bit of a waxy feel to it also. Into the wash with some fabric freshener it goes. We'll see how it comes out.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

haertig said:


> Into the wash with some fabric freshener it goes. We'll see how it comes out.


I washed it by hand in the bathroom sink with a little washing machine soap. Nice difference. All the leftover World War II came off it - it's a great little pouch now. I think I'm going to buy some more. This would be great for dumping a few boxes of .22LR ammo into for carry in the field.

I dumped a bunch of 1/2" marbles in the pouch, looped the string closure over the button, and shook/mangled/inverted the pouch every way I could. Nothing came out. Closes up nicely. With the flap unhooked you can easily get your hand in to access the ammo. When unhooked, the flap falls over the open pouch, protecting it somewhat. The marbles stayed in there just fine with the flap open with normal walking around. You couldn't turn yourself upside down and expect things to stay inside with the flap open though. If you're planning on doing somersaults or cartwheels - I'd secure the flap first! The pouch is made of a heavy canvas.

[edit] p.s. - For those who might own a Mosin Nagant, this pouch is the perfect size to hold 3 stripper clips of 7.62x54r ammo, nose down. [/edit]


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

For me the best ammo pouch is a nail apron.It has two deep pockets and ties around the waist.Some lumber supply yards will give them free with a order of wood.If you buy one they are about $2.50.If you don't like the advertising on them you can dye them.They hang below your waist and you would have to stand on your head to spill the ammo.You can keep your slingshot in one pocket and ammo in the other.Very handy to get ammo in or out.Not fancy but works great.Try one and I think you will like it.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Darb, thanks for the review and update. Maybe some neodymium magnets could be used to help keep the top flap closed if the velcro's a bit weak?

haertig, do you have any other link for the gunparts pouch? I tried the link you posted but it gave me a warning message (like for a virus or something)...

Jaybird, I like the nail apron or nail sack approach too.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

watcher by night said:


> Darb, thanks for the review and update. Maybe some neodymium magnets could be used to help keep the top flap closed if the velcro's a bit weak?


The problem with that idea is the fact thast I'm using steel ammo ... a BB would seize onto the magnet more securely than the lid could.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

watcher by night said:


> haertig, do you have any other link for the gunparts pouch? I tried the link you posted but it gave me a warning message (like for a virus or something)...


You could try going to the home page of the website, http://www.gunpartscorp.com/ and then use their search box for "102920" (that's the part number for the pouch).

I get no warning using Firefox 3.6.11 and Avast! antivirus 5.0677. I've ordered from this site may times. They are a BIG supplier. "Numrich" is synonymous with "where do I go to buy this part for my firearm?" I would not expect to run into a virus or malware there, but you never know.


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

I have one and like it a lot.


----------

